# General > Pets Corner >  Help! Lost Dog!   UPDATE Cassie now found

## Cassie the dog

UPDATE tues 11:20am
Cassie was seen on the main road at Ackergill about 10:15am. If she makes her way into Wick it is possible she might find our house in Tolbooth Lane as she has stayed here a couple of times before. She is obviously tired and hungry now. 
Any news is welcome. Thankyou. 

				UPDATE I thought I had managed to post an update last night. Cassie is still footloose and fancy-free I'm afraid. She was seen around Keiss several times yesterday and my husband nearly got her about five o-clock on the green there. However she disappeared into the darkness again and that was that. She must be getting tired and hungry now. She hates being wet so if it rains she will probably look for a barn, shed or garage to shelter in. To be honest I don't now how we are actually going to get hold of her now. food and patience are all I can think of. A calm approach and matter of fact voice are essential.
Thank you all for taking such an interest.

 I                 lost my friend's dog this afternoon at Keiss beach. She ran from the Golf Club carpark north towards Keiss and was last sighted in the dunes beyond the river in the vicinity of Subseas pipe terminal and may have headed inland. She is medium sized, black with a long tail and wearing a pink harness. She is a nervous dog as she is a rescue animal and difficult to get hold of, but she does like her food. Any food! She lives in Orkney and could be anywhere. She's a fast runner and could cover a lot of ground in unfamiliar territory. We searched all afternoon and are desperate to find her. She is called Cassie.
If anyone sees her could they please contact me on 07899 784422 or 01955 606384.
Thank you.

UPDATE Cassie is still missing, but thanks to those of you who reported sightings. She was last seen around 11pm on the main road at Freswick. She may be heading back to Gills Bay where she arrived, but in any case the north coast I think.
As to breed, well who knows? Medium sized. long tail, pointy ears, medium length coat but black with a pink harness is very distinctive.
Catching her will be  difficult and the best bet is food.
Thank you all again.

UPDATE 14:00 
Cassie has been sighted at Keiss and again back at Reiss Golf Club. Still not got her and camping out in the golf club carpark until we hear anything else. Thank you all for helping.

----------


## Allsorts

Hope you find her xx

----------


## Moira

Oh dear, how worrying.  Hope you find Cassie soon.  :Smile:

----------


## unicorn

what type of dog is she?

----------


## Moira

> I lost my friend's dog this afternoon at Keiss beach. She ran from the Golf Club carpark north towards Keiss and was last sighted in the dunes beyond the river in the vicinity of Subseas pipe terminal and may have headed inland. She is medium sized, black with a long tail and wearing a pink harness. She is a nervous dog as she is a rescue animal and difficult to get hold of, but she does like her food. Any food! She lives in Orkney and could be anywhere. She's a fast runner and could cover a lot of ground in unfamiliar territory. We searched all afternoon and are desperate to find her. She is called Cassie.
> If anyone sees her could they please contact me on 07899 784422 or 01955 606384.
> Thank you.


I suspect you mean Cassie ran away on *Reiss Beach* heading towards Wester?

Is Cassie a Lab/Cocker cross perchance? I've had more than a few worrying minutes with my Lab/Cocker cross at Reiss.

The good thing to remember (and I know it's little consolation) is that Reiss Beach is quite far from the main road. Hopefully Cassie is warm & comfy in a farmhouse or barn tonight and will be reunited with her owners tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## annemarie482

i live beside wester loch near keiss beach (north of the wester river), my inlaws own some of the dunes and surrounding land.
i will keep an eye open for you and if i see her will try catch her and let you know.
good luck finding her.

----------


## annemarie482

I've posted a link to this thread on my facebook, and have also put it on the facebook caithness local ads.
Fingers crossed shes found soon x

----------


## annemarie482

Have been told it was seen in keiss this morning at 9am

keep looking folks!

----------


## Liz

Glad she's been seen and really hope it won't be long before she is caught.

Will keep an eye out for her.

----------


## wick

I saw her on the main road between Freswick and Auckengill heading North last night. Reported it to the owners.  Hope they find her soon!

----------


## LMS

Spotted in South Street, Keiss about ten minutes ago

----------


## Cassie the dog

Son and husband in Keiss looking. First lead all afternoon. Thanks.

----------


## Kodiak

I hope you find your Dog, Good Luck and let us know what happens.

----------


## annemarie482

morning folks, just popped in to see if there was any word on cassie being found?
hope so, was a pretty cold and windy night last night, poor cassie must be hungry too x

----------


## Cassie the dog

UPDATE  I thought I had managed to post an update last night. Cassie is still footloose and fancy-free I'm afraid. She was seen around Keiss several times yesterday and my husband nearly got her about five o-clock on the green there. However she disappeared into the darkness again and that was that. She must be getting tired and hungry now. She hates being wet so if it rains she will probably look for a barn, shed or garage to shelter in. To be honest I don't now how we are actually going to get hold of her now. food and patience are all I can think of. A calm approach and matter of fact voice are exsential.
Thank you all for taking such an interest.

----------


## Torvaig

> UPDATE I thought I had managed to post an update last night. Cassie is still footloose and fancy-free I'm afraid. She was seen around Keiss several times yesterday and my husband nearly got her about five o-clock on the green there. However she disappeared into the darkness again and that was that. She must be getting tired and hungry now. She hates being wet so if it rains she will probably look for a barn, shed or garage to shelter in. To be honest I don't now how we are actually going to get hold of her now. food and patience are all I can think of. A calm approach and matter of fact voice are exsential.
> Thank you all for taking such an interest.


And a pocket full of biscuits possibly to tempt her; poor Cassie must be frightened...... any point in putting a large crate in the middle of the green with biscuits hidden in some straw to keep her busy and maybe a bowl of food and water outside to make her interested. Would be good if she could look on it as her refuge. Only problem is keeping other animals away but maybe a watch could be organised from a distance.....

----------


## John Little

Cassie come home!  

I also thought would it be possible to dangle a couple of sausages or something at her?  She must be starving!

----------


## Cassie the dog

UPDATE tues 11:20am
Cassie was seen on the main road at Ackergill about 10:15am. If she makes her way into Wick it is possible she might find our house in Tolbooth Lane as she has stayed here a couple of times before. She is obviously tired and hungry now. 
Any news is welcome. Thankyou.

----------


## dragonfly

hoping she's soon caught and can get a good feed.  poor thing, thank goodness its dry weather, one less thing for her to contend with

----------


## Liz

Have you been in touch with the dog warden? If needed she could set a humane trap to catch Cassie.

I'm going out for a walk soon so will keep a look out for her and take some tasty treats with me.

Really hope for good news soon!

----------


## kimint

she was spotted tonight about 8.30pm-9pm in henrietta st heading up the road towards the chip shop, did not have a number to contact so informed the police hopefully they will pass message on to dog warden

----------


## Liz

Oh no!!!!  We were so hoping she would stay where she was until her owner came over.

Cassie girl where on earth have you gone?!!!  :Frown:

----------


## purplelady

so glad her owner is comming home hopefully she will be home safe really soon xxxxxx

----------


## Liz

Just back from looking for but no sign.  :Frown:  Put out food in different places so hope she gets some as the poor mite will be starving.

She'll have been out scavenging for food hence being at the chip shop.


Thanks a lot for contacting me kimint. We are relying on everyone to report sightings so that Cassie's owner knows where to look.

Hoping for good news at the weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

Cassie appears to be able to fend for herself so please Liz take care of your own health.

Weathers turned really nasty so maybe she'll be wanting to come nearer home soon.

I remember someone telling me never to chase a dog as they only run away faster.My own Connie was a rescue dog and ran away from me once when she got spooked by traffic.
Somehow I managed to run in the opposite direction and she came back.

It is really,really hard to be "patient" but sometimes you need to be.

----------


## Moira

> <snip>
>  We are relying on everyone to report sightings so that Cassie's owner knows where to look.
> 
> Hoping for good news at the weekend.


Me too Liz.  It's been a very frustrating time for everyone involved.  Keeping fingers, paws & everything else crossed for this weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Cassie appears to be able to fend for herself so please Liz take care of your own health.
> 
> Weathers turned really nasty so maybe she'll be wanting to come nearer home soon.
> 
> I remember someone telling me never to chase a dog as they only run away faster.My own Connie was a rescue dog and ran away from me once when she got spooked by traffic.
> Somehow I managed to run in the opposite direction and she came back.
> 
> It is really,really hard to be "patient" but sometimes you need to be.


Aw thanks hun.  Yes I totally agree with not 'chasing' a dog as it makes them feel hunted. I feel this has been part of the problem with Cassie and why she keeps moving.

I know I keep repeating myself (I used to be a parrot but I'm alright now, I'm alright now!  :Grin: ) but all we need are sightings to let us know what area of the town Cassie is in to make it easier for her owner to look for her.




> Me too Liz. It's been a very frustrating time for everyone involved. Keeping fingers, paws & everything else crossed for this weekend.


Yes I am very hopeful of a reunion and the sooner the better!  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

I'm pleased to say there was another sighting this afternoon. Think Cassie may be getting a bit 'bolder' as she usually stays in hiding during the day.

I've contacted her carers to ask them to put food out as it wasn't very far from where they live.

----------


## Torvaig

Looking good Liz; fingers crossed! x

----------


## Liz

Everything crossed Torvaig!  :Grin:   xx

----------


## Liz

I've just been told that Cassie's owner, Bobbi, will be arriving in Gills about 9am tomorrow.

So any sightings should now been passed on to her. Her mobile no is 07795147650

The poor lady is distraught so lets all pray that she will be reunited with her beloved Cassie soon.

----------


## Sarah

I hope Cassie will come to her. I worry that its been so long she might not recognise her if she is running unless she gets close and gets a smell of her.

----------


## Liz

They have a very close bond Sarah so really hoping Cassie will come to her. She was obviously going out to Gills to look for her. 

Also, it's only 3 weeks since they've been apart.

----------


## Moira

> I've just been told that Cassie's owner, Bobbi, will be arriving in Gills about 9am tomorrow.
> 
> So any sightings should now been passed on to her. Her mobile no is 07795147650
> 
> The poor lady is distraught so lets all pray that she will be reunited with her beloved Cassie soon.


That's great news Liz, thanks.  Needless to say I didn't spot Cassie earlier when I walked around the North part of Wick.  

Better luck tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

> I hope Cassie will come to her. I worry that its been so long she might not recognise her if she is running unless she gets close and gets a smell of her.


It's been 3 weeks Sarah, not 3 years.  Positive thinking all the way.......  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Moira she is never seen when she is being looked for ! :: 

I have to confess my only fear is the fireworks which were set off tonight. Really hoping she was far enough away from them and would just take cover rather than run like she did last time.

Maybe they weren't as loud as those put off at Ackergill Tower which were like flipping exocet missiles! ::

----------


## Liz

> It's been 3 weeks Sarah, not 3 years. Positive thinking all the way.......


Yes let's all send out positive vibes!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Just had a phone call (thanks Jane!) to say that she saw Cassie at the North School going up towards the Industrial Estate.

I am really chuffed that she is still in town!

Stay where you are Cassie girl. Your Mum is coming to get you!  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Hubby is just back from walking our dog through the industrial estate and saw not a sign of Cassie.

Stay safe & sound until your Mum comes pick you up tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## dollycat

Will the ferry still be operating with todays weather?
Going to resist looking on here now until much later to give Bobbi a chance to look for her!
Please, let it be the last day of Cassies adventures today, the rascal thats shes been!!!

----------


## Sarah

> It's been 3 weeks Sarah, not 3 years. Positive thinking all the way.......


I realise that  :Wink:  I was just worried that if she is scared of being chased after living rough for so long, she might not even go to her owner.

Of course I am hoping she will, just a worry I had. Doesn't really matter, its not like it has anything to do with me being over on the other coast anyway!

----------


## Torvaig

> I realise that  I was just worried that if she is scared of being chased after living rough for so long, she might not even go to her owner.
> 
> Of course I am hoping she will, just a worry I had. Doesn't really matter, its not like it has anything to do with me being over on the other coast anyway!


Ah but Sarah, all good vibes are welcome! Cassie will recognise Mum ok; there is a strong bond between them and dogs have long memories! 

Just hope that no-one goes rushing about trying to catch her now that her Mum is here. If she is left to it with our local bods as support nearby, there will surely be a happy outcome today.

Keep sending the vibes folks; keep sending the vibes and let Cassie find her mum.....

----------


## Liz

Yes Torvaig we need good positive vibes; prayers; visualisation...... Whatever it takes!  :Grin: 

It is good that Cassie has been staying, more or less, in the same area of town for a few days now. I think she must have only gone to Newton Forest because something spooked her and she then came back into town.

She had exactly the same pattern whilst she was in the country ie had a base where she would take off from but then come back.

She's a very clever dog and a real survivor.

Come on girl we all care about you very much and just want to get you home!!! xxx

----------


## porshiepoo

Keep looking hoping for some good news!
Fingers crossedxxxxxx

----------


## Liz

Well Cassie is back out in the country!!!!

Her owner is on her way so hope and pray that Cassie stays where she is and answers her Mum's call!

Very hopeful of a reunion as we know the route she takes and they aren't far behind.  Really hope to share good news with you soon but you'll probably hear me cheering first!lol

----------


## Torvaig

Cassie, if you have any sense - give yourself up! The weather is wet and cold and your Mum is looking for you to give you all the hugs you have been missing....

----------


## Blondie

Fingers crossed for a happy ending today then!

----------


## Cassie the dog

Cassie's owner is up at Gills Bay following a sighting at Auckengill about two o'clock. Nothing so far. Any up to the minute sightings really appreciated in the next 48 hours.

07899 784422
07795147650
07986199090

Thank you everybody for keeping an eye out for Cassie.

----------


## porshiepoo

Are you still needing people to get out looking? I can take a run up to Wick anytime? I just don't want to get in the way if everything is under control!

----------


## Liz

I'm a nervous wreck!!!!   

Cassie your adventure is over so please go to your Mum now!

----------


## scorpion

Where has she been seen lately ?

----------


## swoosh

I spotted her at north school at 11.30pm last night

----------


## Rheghead

Just wondering if anyone has mapped her sightings?

----------


## starfish

does any one really know where she is seen at ackengill and a north school so many stories still putting food out just in case hope she caught soon

----------


## Liz

Rheghead we have mapped her sightings and starfish she was last spotted at Auckengill.

I'm afraid I can't give you any more updates as the owner and Cassie The Dog want to look for her on their own.

I really hope they find her as I hate the thought of her being out in this awful weather.  :Frown:

----------


## purplelady

really am hoping she is home safe and sound and soon x

----------


## Liz

Please, please everyone keep an eye out for and report sightings to the numbers given. She could be anywhere!

----------


## Dadie

someone please dope her food with the doggy bach rescue remedy..acute dose ...so she can think..yes thats my human!
OK I will see what they want rather than omg run run omg run run etc!

----------


## IC

Really hope that Cassie has been found overnight....out in this awful weather....she must be terrified by now.

----------


## Torvaig

I am hoping that Cassie is in some warm shelter somewhere and sleeping through it all. She has been on the run now for a while and will have sussed out the safer spots. Luckily the temperature outside isn't too bad; it's not freezing or snowing although there is a flurry of rain now and then.
Keep safe Cassie, everyone is willing you to trust those looking for you.

----------


## TAFKAL

I think rescue remedy is a good idea - nice one Dadie! If her owners try it though it must be the liquid not the capsules as the capsules are toxic to dogs  :Frown:

----------


## Liz

> I think rescue remedy is a good idea - nice one Dadie! If her owners try it though it must be the liquid not the capsules as the capsules are toxic to dogs


Have to find her first to be able to give her this. I put out food with a herbal calmer in it but it wasn't taken.  :Frown:

----------


## Dadie

I also offered up venison jelly.....
Bit rich, but, it disguises anything added....and all homemade...from roasts, joints bone in,mince and with all the meat whizzed up in the liquidiser just to get it evenly through the jelly..nothing else added.
I still have it in tubs in the freezer....
I only use a little square at a time, when Poppy needs medicine, as its less than 5% fat.
But she goes daft for it and so does the cat.

----------


## Liz

Cassie would love some of your venison jelly Dadie!

Just wish we knew where she was.  :Frown:

----------


## Dadie

If you want it....im going to tescos in a while, shopping must be done, or we wont eat tonight!

----------


## Liz

Really kind of you Dadie but don't know where Cassie is. :Frown:

----------


## orkneycadian

> Cassie your adventure is over so please go to your Mum now!


Is this hapless hound on e org?  Just wondering how its reading all this messages addressed to it....

----------


## Liz

Oh get lost! Not in the mood for your stupid comments!

----------


## Torvaig

> Is this hapless hound on e org? Just wondering how its reading all this messages addressed to it....


Aha orkneycadian, you've found us out! Cassie certainly is in touch with the org as she has canine friends all over Caithness who keep her up to date as to what is being posted for her. She is enjoying all this new found fame and being the centre of attention; rather like some of us orgers who post daft messages!

In fact, why don't you post a message to her yourself; she would enjoy that.

Go on, you know you want to!  :Wink:

----------


## Cassie the dog

Cassie was reunited with her owner at about 15:20 this afternoon within 200 yards of the house. They are both on their way home now.

Thank you so much for all your help over the past three weeks. It would not have been possible to keep track of her at all without so many eyes peeled for her. We have been overwhelmed with the goodwill and support.

----------


## Liz

Brilliant, brilliant news!!!!!!!!

Cassie has been found and is going back on the ferry tonight with her owner at 4.30pm!!!!!

My brother phoned me to say he'd seen her in Wick so my sister and me went in to look. I spotted some youngsters who told us they'd seen her go up by the lifeboat shed so headed up there to find my brother who had seen her head back up into the town.
Cassie's owner was alerted and got her!

A million thanks to everyone who has been looking for her and reported sightings.

----------


## John Little

If you feel a great wave of relief emanating from the south west it's because I'm in Gloucester right now.  Good news indeed!  ::

----------


## Bertieboy

Fabulous News Liz,what a relief,thank you so much for keeping us all informed and updated i as one appreciated everything you posted. 


> Brilliant, brilliant news!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cassie has been found and is going back on the ferry tonight with her owner at 4.30pm!!!!!
> 
> My brother phoned me to say he'd seen her in Wick so my sister and me went in to look. I spotted some youngsters who told us they'd seen her go up by the lifeboat shed so headed up there to find my brother who had seen her head back up into the town.
> Cassie's owner was alerted and got her!
> 
> A million thanks to everyone who has been looking for her and reported sightings.

----------


## cat

what a relief!great news.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

That is good news indeed, ::  I was down the park at just before three this afternoon with Casper and she came by us with an elderly well meaning couple calling after her, she headed down towards the Norseman, but I lost sight of her and despite having a drive around she seemed to have disappeared.

----------


## millavilla

Aww I'm so glad to hear thats she been reunited with her owner...and will be warm and cosy tucked up in her own bed tonight :-)

----------


## Margaret M.

Aw, Liz, the best possible news!!!  Kudos to everyone who helped track/feed Cassie making it possible for the owner to be reunited with her in such a short time but a particular thanks is due to the dog warden and you especially for caring so much and sparing no effort!!!

----------


## mop top

Words cannot possibly express how happy and relieved  I am but the big smile on my face says it all!  


Big glass of wine tonight and a guilt free sleep! :Grin: 


Sweet dreams to all who have been helping and rooting for Cassey these last 3 long weeks.  rest easy in your own bed tonight Cassey you have been through an absolute night mare.

----------


## Blondie

Fantastic news!!  :Grin:

----------


## Torvaig

Well done to all the team who never gave up on Cassie and kept her supplied with plenty food to keep her going. Isn't it lovely to know she will be tucked up in her own bed in Orkney tonight!

Sleep sound Cassie and mum.

P.S. Maybe "orkneycadian" will call round in person to welcome you home as he doesn't believe that Cassie can read.  :Wink:

----------


## orkneycadian

> Sleep sound Cassie and mum.
> 
> P.S. Maybe "orkneycadian" will call round in person to welcome you home as he doesn't believe that Cassie can read.


Nah, I might just Skype the mutt instead!  :Wink:

----------


## hell raizer

great news, i so glad she's back with her owners

----------


## Torvaig

Now that's a good idea orkneycadian; let us know how she is getting on and if she will be coming back to visit her many friends in Caithness!  ::

----------


## TAFKAL

Maybe Orkneycadian is Cassie's owner - turned up at the same time  :Wink:

----------


## kas

Fabilous news, my heart goes out to her carers especially as they must have had a terrible 3 weeks. 
A happy ending though ::  ::

----------


## dollycat

Delighted to finally log on and hear the brilliant news today.
Poor Cassie, what an adventure shes had.  
Also hoping her carers recover from this, what a terrible thing to happen to them.

----------


## Torvaig

> Maybe Orkneycadian is Cassie's owner - turned up at the same time


Could be right there TAFKAL; both are trouble!

----------


## Dog-eared

Well done everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Still can't believe it and it seems like a dream!

Every thing just fell into place today!

We would normally be out for a walk earlier but were delayed and,just as we were about to go out of the door, my brother phoned to say he'd seen Cassie in my niece's garden in Gowrie Place. When he went out she took off through the railway tunnel.
Anne, the dog warden, was alerted to tell Cassie's owner whilst we went into Wick to look for her.

We went up by the river in case she came over the bridge when I spotted some youngsters so went over to ask if they'd seen her. They told me they'd seen her run in the opposite direction where we were heading, up to the lifeboat shed.

So phone call to Anne again as we could hear Cassie's owner shouting for her and she was a way up the river in the wrong direction!

On our way up I saw someone coming down by the river and said to Margaret "I'm going to ask this mannie whether he's seen Cassie". The mannie turned out to be my brother!lol

He said he saw her go up the lane from the Norseman so another call to the owner!

We then set off to drive around to look for her and saw her owner down by the Camps shouting for her.  There was no sign of her so we drove by the carers house and saw Cassie's owner there but no sign of Cassie so we decided to go home and post the sighting on the org and facebook.

Only got as far as Tesco when got a call from Anne to say they'd got her!!! Think I might have burst her eardrum with the yell I made!!!!!lol

She was found exactly 3 weeks to the day she went missing.   

During this time I have discovered just how many good, caring people there are who have been genuinely concerned about Cassie, helped look for her and reported sightings.

It has restored my faith in humanity and also my belief that prayer works and that Angels exist! I nearly fell out with them a few times but I honestly believe that everything was set in place for Cassie to be captured today as she was found within an hour of being spotted after evading capture all this time.

We will never forget you Cassie!! xxx

PS Sorry if I am rambling but soooo tired from lack of sleep. I kept thinking of her out in the gale force winds not knowing she was in the town and probably had found shelter.  :Smile:

----------


## orkneycadian

> Maybe Orkneycadian is Cassie's owner - turned up at the same time


'Fraid not - If it were mine, and it had a tendency to scarper, it wouldn't have been allowed to jump out of the back of a car without a lead on!

----------


## purplelady

Am so glad she has been found x I saw her today at 2.30ish but was at my work and had forgotten my fone she came down between the gift shot and the fishing shop crossed the road and headed down the river anyway does not matter now she is found and am dead chuffed yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx

----------


## mirandarainbow

Ahh, so happy to hear it! I've been reading this since about page 4 and have been dying to hear such news!  :Grin:  Welcome home Cassie, after your long adventure! Reckon you'll be spoilt rotten now  :Wink:  <3 xxxx

----------


## porshiepoo

That's amazing news and such a relief! Be interesting to see a map of all the pitstops she'd made bless her!

Liz I have to say a huge well done to you and the dog warden especially. I know you both went above and beyond to help keep Cassie safe until her owners returned. I hope they undertsand just how much they owe you and other locals that kept their dog safe and and relatively sound while she was trekking across Caithness. lol.
I can imagine their relief at having her home safe and sound and it seems like their voice was all Cassie needed to hear. That must be one hell of a bond!

Well done to everyone.
Sleep soundly for the first time in a while Cassie.

----------


## Moira

> Brilliant, brilliant news!!!!!!!!
> Cassie has been found and is going back on the ferry tonight with her owner at 4.30pm!!!!! <snip>
> A million thanks to everyone who has been looking for her and reported sightings.


I'll more than second your sentiments Liz & up your "million thanks" to a trillion! 

Thanks to Caithness dot Org,  Facebook and a true community effort, Cassie was reunited with her Mum this afternoon.  To say I am delighted would be an understatement.   :Grin: 





> Words cannot possibly express how happy and relieved I am but the big smile on my face says it all! <snip>
> 
> Same here mop top.  
> The guilt-free sleep will be good.  PM me if you know where you can buy guilt-free wine on a school night. .





> <snip>
> P.S. Maybe "orkneycadian" will call round in person to welcome you home as he doesn't believe that Cassie can read.


Oh behave Torvaig, that would surely make Cassie head straight over to Caithness again.  I doubt Cassie would wait for the ferry and the Firth is not looking good at the moment.  ::

----------


## peedie man

thats the best news ever im so happy for cassie and her owners

----------


## unicorn

I think as a county we have the best dog warden, she goes above and beyond in her endeavours to ensure the safety of dogs in trouble in the county, in general though our whole animal welfare system in Caithness is full of wonderful people who do their very best, a huge well done to everyone involved in the safe return of Cassie, that said though I do think in future the best option would be for someone to care for Cassie in her own home to prevent this type of thing happening a third time.

----------


## Liz

> I think as a county we have the best dog warden, she goes above and beyond in her endeavours to ensure the safety of dogs in trouble in the county,


Amen to that!  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

> Still can't believe it and it seems like a dream!
> 
> Every thing just fell into place today!
> 
> We would normally be out for a walk earlier but were delayed and,just as we were about to go out of the door, my brother phoned to say he'd seen Cassie in my niece's garden in Gowrie Place. When he went out she took off through the railway tunnel.
> Anne, the dog warden, was alerted to tell Cassie's owner whilst we went into Wick to look for her.
> 
> We went up by the river in case she came over the bridge when I spotted some youngsters so went over to ask if they'd seen her. They told me they'd seen her run in the opposite direction where we were heading, up to the lifeboat shed.
> 
> ...


Liz,

Your dedication and perserverance over the past few weeks were instrumental in Cassie's safe return to her owner and I think it is very apt that you were personally involved on the last day of Cassie's "adventure".   

There were a lot of folk looking after & out for Cassie during her three weeks' "adventure" in Caithness and I can't name them for fear of embarrassing them.  

No need to apologise for rambling.  Go take a well, deserved rest.
The great, end result is that Cassie is home with her Mum tonight.   :Grin:

----------


## lorr_mun14

Ive been watching this post since the first day Cassie disappeared, and have logged on every morning hoping to hear good news.  Its hard to believe three weeks have passed and finally she has been caught. I, like most of the people who have posted, have a dog and she means everything to me, you just can't imagine what her poor carers must have felt like during these 3 weeks.  There are some really wonderful people out there who have taken the time and caring to look for Cassie, not least Liz and the tremendous Dog warden.  It goes to show that there really are decent people around.  I am sure Cassie and her owners will be glad to be reunited!  I know I am glad to hear it!

----------


## Sarah

Brilliant! I bet Cassie will be enjoying comfort and warmth tonight.

----------


## annmarie

a better ending than a lassie film god bless cassie

----------


## swoosh

Fantastic news!!  Well done to Liz for keeping us all updated..

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

::  Delighted to hear the good news. 

I have logged in every day just to check and see if Cassie had been found....even did a couple of tours around in the car when I've been in town.

I bet the pets corner has never been so busy with visitors.  :Grin: 

Well done to everyone involved.

----------


## Iffy

*ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS* !!!!  (_sorry for "shouting" , but I feel those words need to be "shouted" !!)

_I also add my total admiration to all those involved, especially Anne, the Dog Warden and Liz.  I, like so many others, have been making this thread my first port of call on Caithness.Org every day, hoping for good news,  Thank God the long wait is over !!

God Bless Cassie !! XXX

----------


## mop top

Hi All 

Had a telephone from Casseys owner Bobbi this morning extending her heartfelt thanks for all the help and concern shown to Cassey by the people of Caithness during her time on the run.

Cassey apart from being very tired is not showing many ill effects at all following her trumatic 3 weeks on the loose, she is not much thinner which is absolutely amazing.  She has a small cut on her foreleg which was possibly caused by barbed wire but it is nothing to worry about.  She is going to vet today for a check up and a worm and flea treatment, Bobbi is having a home day today and Cassey has stuck to her side like glue.

Just so delighted that this has had a happy ending knew deep down that it would, but lot of scary thoughts along the way!

----------


## panda

can you tell us how they got her in the end ?

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats brilliant news,I love a happy ending......now whose going to make this into a film?

better than some of the lassie films.

----------


## Liz

Cheers for the update mop top and glad Cassie was none the worse for her ordeal.  :Smile: 

Panda, Cassie went running to her owner after she heard her voice which proves what we were saying all along in that she wouldn't trust anyone else and thought she was being chased.
I would soooooo loved to have seen that reunion but know it wouldn't have happened if anyone else had been there.
A true bond between dog and owner.

Definitley film material cuddlepop!  xx

----------


## Blondie

Aaaaaaaw thats just lovely to hear!  I too would have loved to see that reunion  :Smile:

----------


## Wizzbang

Thats good news .. It was nail biting stuff !
Can the owner post a picture of Cassie on here ? we would all love to see her.(Cassie I mean)

Incidentally, there have been 308 replies and  24,035 views through out this thread in the three weeks Cassie was at large. I wonder if it is a record for the org ?

----------


## Liz

Wizzbang I have a photo and will ask for the owner's permission to share it with you all.

I will give her a wee while though as she is, understandably, very tired.  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Photos?....... Oh I would love to see some photos of Cassie!

Yes Liz, you are right, give Cassie & her Mum some time......

And then ask if you can post the photo. Not just one photo though, we need to see loads of photos.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Afraid I only have two Moira and you can't really see Cassie's wee face properly.

So, when the time is right, I will ask Bobbi whether she can share some with us.  :Smile:

----------


## Cassie the dog

Hello everyone, Bobbi here, Mum of the (in)famous Cassie the dog.  I just want to express my heartfelt thanks to everybody who assisted in caring for and searching for the wee monkey when she was on the run.  She means the whole world to me and I don't think I've ever spent two worse nights than the ones from when I found out she was missing until she was found.  I know a lot of you spent many more stressed nights, none more so than my poor friends from whom she escaped.  I am so grateful to them for not telling me about it whilst I was in Canada with my very sick auntie, as I would probably have ended up in the hospital bed with her through stress.  It was a cheerless enough visit home as it was.  I am completely overwhelmed by the goodwill and kindness shown by the people of Caithness; I'm certain there is nowhere else in the world where people could be so good.  Bless you all.  Although I don't have good enough words to express my appreciation to everyone who helped and worried on our behalf, I would like to particularly give great thanks to Anne Begg, the world's best and most dedicated dog warden; Ann, Stevie and Oscar who wore their legs to stumps looking for her; Bryn, Gemma, Ali and Riley, the most wonderful friends; Liz and the others who worked so hard on the Forum; the wonderful folk at Gill's Bay ferry terminal; the kind gate guards at Subsea 7; and all the farmers and others who put out food and reported sightings.  If I've missed anyone I do apologize-- in my own defense I am not entirely back to myself yet.  As a final update, I can report that Miss Cassie slept like a log in her own bed (also known as mine) on Sunday night.  She has had a checkup at the vet, and apart from a rapidly healing sore spot on her leg and a bit of sneezing, is hale and hearty.  She also wasn't even very dirty!  Is Caithness the cleanest place in the world as well as having the nicest people?  I hope Liz puts some photos on for you all as I'm not sure I know how, but will try to figure it out.
Once again, much love and many thanks to all you good people of Caithness.

Love, Bobbi and Cassie. xxx

----------


## porshiepoo

Cassie certainly captured the hearts of everyone in Caithness Bobbi.
I am astounded at just how much the whole community worked together to keep her as safe as possible while she trekked the county. If only she could speak she would have one hell of a story to tell.

I'm so pleased to hear that she recognised your voice and reacted immediately to it. I must admit I was concerned that she may take a bit more coaxing simply due to what she had gone through but I now suspect that she was in fact looking and waiting for you. The bond with a dog is an amazing gift isn't it!

Thank you for the update on her condition. I'm glad to hear she is back to her normal self with no adverse problems.

----------


## Iffy

Well, porshiepoo has just said it all really !

So glad to know that your "bairn", Cassie, is none the worse for her ordeal, Bobbi.  I can only begin to imagine how relieved you must have felt to see her running towards you after so long apart.  Yes, once again, Anne our Dog Warden is fantastic, although I don't own a dog, through this forum, I realise what a blessing she is to all those who are dog owners !

You must be quite shattered after such an emotional few weeks; what between worrying about your Aunt and then realising that Cassie was "running" !! 

My thoughts are also with your friends who were looking after Cassie, what a horrible situation for them to have been in - through no fault of their own. 

It's just great that everything has turned out well and the "wee rascal" is none the worse for her "adventure" !!

Huge kisses to Cassie from all here in Caithness !! XXXX

----------


## Liz

Lovely to hear from you Bobbi and glad both you and Cassie are okay after your ordeal.

As Porshiepoo said, she captured the hearts of many and not just in Caithness! I have had people from all over the world following her story on my FB page!  :Smile: 

It has been wonderful how a community came together to look for Cassie and I know there was a huge wave of relief at news that had been found and is now safely at home with her Mum. You do have an incredible bond!

I'm afraid, for some reason, I couldn't post the photos on here but will get a, technically minded, friend to do this for me.

Hugs to you both. xxx

----------


## purplelady

cannot say how happy i was when I heard cassie had been found funny thing is saw her that day for the first time heading down by the river but had no fone to repor xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## luskentyre

> I couldn't post the photos on here but will get a technically minded, friend to do this for me.


Technically minded friend to the rescue... :-)

----------


## Moira

Thanks for that Luskentyre.  Cassie is lovely.

What a fantastic result in that Cassie is safe home with Bobbi.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Technically minded friend to the rescue... :-)
> 
> Attachment 11168
> 
> Attachment 11169



My hero!  :Wink:     Cheers for that.  :Smile:

----------


## Torvaig

It's good to see her picture; a really bonnie dog and looks so content and loving. Cassie, your mum is going to spoil you rotten now even though you did a runner! Admit it, you wanted to go to Canada too! 

Bobbi, give her a hug from me......xxx

----------


## cuddlepop

What a bonnie dog and looks like a beardie/collie cross now in our experience their resourcefull.

Remember Scorrie fighting of the pigs for the scrapes of stale scones Kathy was feeding them.
He too took off the first time we let him out at Dunnet beach.He just was too quick out the back of the landi.
Eventually when all the birds had been scared off the beach he came back.Our other dog must have thought we insane to inflict this "nutter" on her.lol

----------


## gingernut

> Technically minded friend to the rescue... :-)
> 
> Attachment 11168
> 
> Attachment 11169


    Awww what a gorgeous dog she is. A fantastic outcome and I'm so pleased she's safe back in the care of her owner. Did this story make it into the local newspaper?

----------


## Iffy

What a fantastic outcome for Cassie and also her owner and her carers !!!  :Grin: 

This has very obviously been such an extremely popular thread for whatever reasons.  I, as I'm sure others on here too, am wondering if this is the most "viewed thread" on Caithness.Org (Pet's Forum) ?

Just curious.....Bill, if you could give us a guide as to whether "Help, Lost Dog"  with regards to Cassie has made a new "record" on the "Pet Forums" ?  Thank You .

----------


## Moira

Happy ending so this thread has been re-titled and unstuck.

----------


## Moira

> What a fantastic outcome for Cassie and also her owner and her carers !!! 
> 
> This has very obviously been such an extremely popular thread for whatever reasons. I, as I'm sure others on here too, am wondering if this is the most "viewed thread" on Caithness.Org (Pet's Forum) ?
> 
> Just curious.....Bill, if you could give us a guide as to whether "Help, Lost Dog" with regards to Cassie has made a new "record" on the "Pet Forums" ? Thank You .


Iffy, I've merged your new thread here.

I've also brought your question on stats to the attention of the Admin.

----------


## Niall Fernie

You can sort the forum by number of views:

http://forum.caithness.org/forumdisplay.php?77-Pets-Corner&sort=views&order=desc

You can also sort it by any other title by clicking the relevant title's link at the top of the column.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

LOL im loving that the pets photos thread i started nearly 2 years ago is the top of the pets forum! Cassie is a gorgeous dog, i was reading updates as they were coming in  :Smile:  Glad she is safe and sound with her owner, bet she is getting a good christmas dinner this year! Well done everyone who helped look for her! xx

----------

